# maybe getting Turtles



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Hey, I got 5 fish tanks with piranahs, and cichlid. I have and empty 15-20 gallon and would like to put some type of turtle. I had a breading pair of red ear sliders about 3-4 years ago I would liek to go with something different. I was thinking of a 100% water turtle. It would be the greatest if I could get some suggestions and caresheets for the suggestions. Thanks again.

KG


----------

